# Anyone have IBS??



## Bettyann (Feb 16, 2016)

Does anyone that reads this forum have IBS??? Just curious... I do and its really been acting up... Had it for years, know all the 'tricks' you are to do and not do... but this recent bout is the pits.... oh well... have a dr appt. this Thursday...this one I will not cancel (like I have a habit of doing!  ) ....


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 16, 2016)

No, no I don't but there is a book called "Meaty" by Samantha Irwin. She describes living with it in excruciating detail. Prayers are with ya darlin'.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2016)

Bettyann, I don't have it, but here's some information from Dr. Weil about it, toward the bottom of the article he lists some natural things that can be tried for treatment like peppermint oil, Turmeric, fiber, etc.  Good luck, hope you feel better soon.  http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART00680/Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-IBS.html


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 16, 2016)

I have the blessing of IBS!  YUCK!  Was much worse when I was younger -- just acts up once in a while nowdays.  I have found digestive enzymes (find in a health food store) very helpful; I also have to be very careful not to eat anything fatty or deep fried, and a few other things.  When I was about 18 I convinced myself it was some horrible disease that was going to kill me SOON -- it took a kind doctor at least three times of explanations to convince me it was NOT cancer or any deadly thing, but could be managed -- back then they called it spastic colon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2016)

I have had IBS ever since I had surgery in 1989.  I do think it is a side effect of the surgery.  I never really checked that out, though.  It used to bother me so bad I would go to the hospital doubled over in pain.  I usually had it with constipation.  I always kept enemas ready for a flare up and that would help but not completely.  I haven't had it as bad since I've been taking an antidepressant and booster med for the antidepressant.  I take Prozac and Geodon and because I have a stress disorder it is highly recommended for me.  My IBS may be stress related, too, I know that for a fact.  I can't drink milk or have problems.  A good dietition can help you with the right foods to eat when you have IBS but I have also heard that everyone is different in what irritates their IBS.  Probably keeping a food diary and writing down what foods make the IBS flare up would help.  Then those foods should be avoided as much as possible.  I hope this helps some.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 4, 2016)

Bring super stressed always did set off a flareup for me. Joy!


----------



## oldman (Mar 4, 2016)

I have it, although it's under control. I take Linzess. If you are going to ask your doctor for a prescription, you may want to be sure that your drug plan will pay for it. Linzess is very expensive. Thankfully, I still have drug coverage from my former employer.

I started having IBS and acid reflux just before I retired. I blame my digestive issues on eating too much airport food. Even the food that the airlines serve is better than the airport food, unless a person sticks to eating salads only. Chi Chi's was always my favorite place to grab a quick sandwich on the run. I think the spices really messed up my digestive system. I never had any issues until two years before retirement. When my doctor told me what I had, I immediately stopped eating airport food, except for salads and fruit. I have the IBS under control with Linzess and the Acid Reflux under control with Omeprazole. I only take the Omeprazole on days when I am going out to eat. At home, we cook healthy.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Mar 4, 2016)

I too have IBS.  I drink a lot of Masala Tea.  It has ginger and turmeric in it.  I have increased my fiber, and I do my very best to cut out fatty foods.  I have also over the years found that my red wine will cause it to flare up as well.  Whole foods, I keep repeating to myself, eat whole foods.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2016)

My GP described IBS as a "diagnosis of exclusion" - in other words, if you can't find  else anything wrong, you call it IBS. 
I've experienced digestive 'grumbles' for many years.  Not as serious as many people have had, but not a lot of fun.


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm irritable all over!


----------



## Bettyann (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi All, :thanks: for the replies.... I agree with whoever said that its a 'diagnosis of exclusion' .... I have a very nice dr....but know twice (at least) as much about 'all the facts of ibs' as he does.... It is SUCH a frustrating 'thing'.... but one of the tricks is to NOT allow yourself to stay in state of anxiety over it... cuz it will definitely keep it 'stuck in place'... 
I do know that people with perpetual diarrhea that simply cannot get over it regardless -- are very often 'cured' by stopping eating ALL GRAINS...all...not just wheat (gluten free is of little help) ...(Going 100% Paleo). But this is TOUGH...I did it though when I had a spell that just left me in a horrible mental and physical state... One feels very sorry for themselves, because most comfort foods are made with grain...
Anyway... its all very individual...and about the best one can do is your own experimenting with whatever is available to you...be that via the medical route or on your own ideas... I'm glad I'm retired, because having the runs (or sprints!) every morning would definitely interfere with going to work...


----------



## d0ug (Apr 4, 2016)

If you go 100% gluten free it will go away. This is a gluten intolerance do not confuse that with a gluten allergy which is celiac disease.  It might take three months to feel relief and maybe a year to correct the damage.  There is a growing number of people who have this problem.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2016)

Constipation;  Eg.  "Trying to put a square meal through a round hole."


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 4, 2016)

Bettyann said:


> Hi All, :thanks: for the replies.... I agree with whoever said that its a 'diagnosis of exclusion' .... I have a very nice dr....but know twice (at least) as much about 'all the facts of ibs' as he does.... It is SUCH a frustrating 'thing'.... but one of the tricks is to NOT allow yourself to stay in state of anxiety over it... cuz it will definitely keep it 'stuck in place'...
> I do know that people with perpetual diarrhea that simply cannot get over it regardless -- are very often 'cured' by stopping eating ALL GRAINS...all...not just wheat (gluten free is of little help) ...(Going 100% Paleo). But this is TOUGH...I did it though when I had a spell that just left me in a horrible mental and physical state... One feels very sorry for themselves, because most comfort foods are made with grain...
> Anyway... its all very individual...and about the best one can do is your own experimenting with whatever is available to you...be that via the medical route or on your own ideas... I'm glad I'm retired, because having the runs (or sprints!) every morning would definitely interfere with going to work...



You're right -- it's definitely very individual.  For me, one of the things that helped me most when it was adding more fiber to my diet.  For some others, this wouldn't work at all and would even aggravate it.


----------



## Bettyann (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi all,
My IBS is so 'varied' in the way it acts up...or doesn't act up...that I just about throw up my hands and go...WELL!! Somehow I will make it through. I think most of mine has little to do with what I eat (I DO try to eat healthy 'sensible' meals and DO avoid what I know is not 'good for me' ... but I honestly think I can point the finger of blame on the anxiety/depression that I am affected by, which also varies on a day to day basis (but that doesn't mean that even THAT co-relates all the time, either) .... I am just thankful that my IBS usually restricts itself to mornings... Again, thank you to all that have replied. Appreciate the time you took to do so. Toodeloo to all for now!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

I suffered from what the doctor's diagnosed as IBS, back in the 80's. I went the naturopathic route, drinking prune nectar and sprinkling psyllium husk on salad (gag). Nothing I tried relieved the terrible discomfort .. until I had a sigmoidospy which showed a large polyp in my colon. Sometimes, IBS can be a mis-diagnosis, as in my case. After the colonoscopy, I had no more problems.


----------

